# Help.. How 2 dilute 70/30 to 49/49/2



## GerrieP (4/5/20)

Please help me to calculate. 
I need to assist a lady by diluting shop bought juice(70/30) 100ml.
She is using a twisp device. I need to take it down to (49pg/49vg/2dist water) what I have read on here. I have all the diy stuff except nic. Thanks in advance to the clever peeps on this forum. ‍‍

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/5/20)

I’m no expert and can’t guarantee the flavour will stay intact besides your nicotine levels are bound to go down significantly unless you add some but my calculations give this
Add another 40ml of PG and 2.8ml of distilled water.
Maybe people with more experience will give better advice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (4/5/20)

@Grand Guru. Thnx man. Will play a bit with my calculator. Will give the lady the advice of chewing a nicorette. She is smoking way higer nic, but agree 100% that flavour and nic will be compromised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (4/5/20)

What twisp device is she using? The newer dl devices can take 70/30 juices


----------



## GerrieP (4/5/20)

@Adephi. It's a Clearo and a eon. Using those small coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (4/5/20)

Those are mtl devices.

Regarding the water, I don't think it will change the viscosity that much. It will however mute the flavour. A 50/50 juice will work just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

GerrieP said:


> Please help me to calculate.
> I need to assist a lady by diluting shop bought juice(70/30) 100ml.
> She is using a twisp device. I need to take it down to (49pg/49vg/2dist water) what I have read on here. I have all the diy stuff except nic. Thanks in advance to the clever peeps on this forum. ‍‍


No need to dilute with Pg/vg for twisp device bro. Take a 30ml and add 0.25- 0.5ml distilled water depending. Anywhere between those should work just fine.
I vape Max VG. my +/- 10ml PG concentrates VG Nic and 1-2ml distilled water with VG to fill the 100ml bottle. No wicking issues. Little flavour loss.
You might need a little more or a little less D-water depending on your preference but don't go too much at once.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m no expert and can’t guarantee the flavour will stay intact besides your nicotine levels are bound to go down significantly unless you add some but my calculations give this
> Add another 40ml of PG and 2.8ml of distilled water.
> Maybe people with more experience will give better advice.



2ml per 100ml works great. If I steep my juice for more than two weeks certain of them need an extra 1ml, but not all of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

I agree with @Grand Guru's calculations but also agree with @Adephi the distilled water is not needed in those calculations it just complicates things for no benefit and @Resistance is probably correct, i wouldn't know not having any experience of the Twisp. I apologise for not adding anything of use to the topic but it relieved my boredom for 2 minutes! Good luck anyway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

Mind, i have always thought distilled water is only usually used by those that are allergic to PG to slightly dilute the max VG juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Mind, i have always thought distilled water is only usually used by those that are allergic to PG to slightly dilute the max VG juice!


It's used in certain brands of MTL liquids. One is Twisp and the other is E-sence.
There are more but those two is more readily available here in Z.A.
It helps with wicking on very small coils.

I vape VG max 95 % of the time both MTL and DL. Mostly DIY the other 5% is commercial juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (5/5/20)

Resistance said:


> It's used in certain brands of MTL liquids. One is Twisp and the other is E-sence.
> There are more but those two is more readily available here in Z.A.
> It helps with wicking on very small coils.
> 
> I vape VG max 95 % of the time both MTL and DL. Mostly DIY the other 5% is commercial juice.


Yeah i'm finding when testing stuff even pod systems and certainly most modern mtl tanks and coils are happy with thick juices these days!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah i'm finding when testing stuff even pod systems and certainly most modern mtl tanks and coils are happy with thick juices these days!


They make the new devices so coils wick better, but the older stuff has smaller wicking ports. The water In the juice also helps a lot when you use a new coil for the first time.
I have a reaction to PG I'm not allergic it just doesn't work well with my system.luckily Twisp also has a pure range with no PG. Just Vg and DW and it wicks perfectly

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

